# Magoo's fantastic R34



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

A Picture of Magoo's great R34.


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Thats damn sexy!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

speechless..........


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Damn!!!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I've got to say, that is one splendid looking 34.
Almost looks like liquid silver in a blissful shape


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Simply stunning, sigh...


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Give me the keys now.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Photoshop out the sunstrip and that is a definate 2007 calender contender.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is that even real? lol

that the screamer pipe from behind the passenger front wheel,or the actual exhaust?


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> is that even real? lol
> 
> that the screamer pipe from behind the passenger front wheel,or the actual exhaust?


screamer m8


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Gorgeous! :smokin:


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

thats a sweet looking 34, does anyone know what wheels they are? 18s or 19s?
cheers
tom


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

the wheels are work 19inch


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

More pics please!!!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow!... Lovin the screamer


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Lovely!:smokin: 

The front bumper looks a bit different where the plates go?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate,very nice


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Lovely looking car mate, whats your spec.

Neil


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Stunning!! not a big fan of the carbon bonnet look but it certainly works there


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

loving that side exhaust


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

everything on that car looks sick--love it


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

As mentioned before it does'nt look real lol. Lovely car


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

****! Absolutely gorgeous! :smokin: 

James.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That picture pushes all the right buttons


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Higher res!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fantastic*

Very good description.

Not all show either.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very tasty!!!


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

beut, i love this car.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

That is horny as hell !!!
Hope it's not going to be hid away this year - would be nice to see it in the flesh


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Very tasty


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> That is horny as hell !!!
> Hope it's not going to be hid away this year - would be nice to see it in the flesh


Ill be at all the main shows im sure


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Ah, Dee's old car. very nice indeed! a bit nippy if i remember rightly!  

vey nice mate. well done!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

NICE:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

ohhh very nice!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks very nice, whats the specs?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice and clean! That screamer is something different. Have you got any engine shots?

Cya O!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Ill ask nigel if hell post a engine pic


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

*Magoo's Engine*


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Slobber !!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Mmm... polishied twin setup. Just the way I like it!  Thanks for posting the pic, nigel.

Cya O!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very very nice Magoo.

Love it.:smokin: :smokin: 



Mick


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nigel f said:


>


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Hipogtr, 

The last Polished twin set up I was looking at was yours, 

Nigel


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

think they are Rx6s are they not? 
mmmmmmm........


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> think they are Rx6s are they not?
> mmmmmmm........


yes RX6s


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

That is one smart looking machine and judging by the engine bay, its not shy either:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOVELY looking car that.


----------



## freakishpower (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah omg looks freakin sexy...


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

my car will be in april issue of japanese performance


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yup, can't disagree with any of that, very acceptable...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that is just simply gorgeous!


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

very nice car. engine bay very clean aswell nice1 mate!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Got Japanese Performance magazine through this morning - has a feature on Magoo's 34.

Well done mate.


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Aye loose the CRD Sunstrip and that's one hell of a motor.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done for creating such a thing of "Man Made Beauty".

STUNNING!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome motor


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

*woooooooooooow*

Amazing.......


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Gorgeous definetly 1 of the heavy weights*

Stunning very nice :smokin:


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a fantastic looking car, Japanese Performance should wait until next month, so that this car can be a 'proper' front page car!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

very nice. read the write up last night. I would leave it as it is though rather than putting a massive t88 on it and sacrificing it to the drag strip.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Bet your pleased with That!!!!  

Mint.:smokin:

Magoo, 

the article states that you have some plans for the car, going with a big single?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

woah is that a front side exhuast i see?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

no, its a screamer pipe. would be a pretty weedy bore side exit exhaust for 800bhp...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Mighty impressive!!!


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

has anyone got any closer pics of that screemer pipe??? 

like that might look at something similar for my 300zx

Cheers guys
Mike


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice looking car there

Noticed your running odd size tyres front and rear...unless its a typo?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

what is the use of a screamer pipe? please


----------



## Jap-karz (Mar 11, 2006)

Woah, What a Machine...


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

lovely car. Remember seeing Dee Ireland demo it a couple of times for Calder Racing up here. I recall the apexi RX6 turbos , carillo rods etc as part of the engine spec. Works alloys are stunning. Deffo looks even better in the flesh.
A total showpiece....look after it well mate or the GTR-RSPCA will be taking her off you and giving her to me


----------



## cov_tom (Nov 3, 2005)

*screamer pipe? whats one of them then?*

i have the april issue of japanese performance and its fair to say....i want one!!! thats a phenomenal machine you have there. i particularily like the fact that it has been kept as a twin turbo, but if you want to go single then fairplay to you!!!
On another note, can anybody explain to me what a screamer pipe is and what it does please?
I'm still a newbie haha!!
Thanks!!
Tom


----------



## spurry (Jun 4, 2006)

ive seen this car go and its fast past me like i was in reverse


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

I love that longtime:smokin:


----------



## spurry (Jun 4, 2006)

Daniel-S said:


> I love that longtime:smokin:


have you seen it in the flesh


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Nah sadly Is it good?


----------



## spurry (Jun 4, 2006)

its good sounds mental


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The car is pure sex. I love it. The Apex'i twins under the hood look splendid. Overal a great car.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I cannot believe I missed this thread - what an absolutely stunning R34 :smokin:


----------

